# Tim Stockdale gone



## hopscotch bandit (14 November 2018)

Just heard Tim Stockdale had passed away from cancer. Only diagnosed last month. I was lucky enough to meet the man when my mates O/H at work introduced me and my mate work and he was so lovely and down to earth and such a great horseman. RIP Tim


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (14 November 2018)

https://forums.horseandhound.co.uk/threads/tim-stockdale-rip.769646/#post-13879814


----------



## hopscotch bandit (14 November 2018)

[QUOTE="The Fuzzy Furry, post: 13880009,  sorry hadn't seen this


----------



## tiahatti (15 November 2018)

I was so sad to hear this.


----------



## windseywoo (15 November 2018)

Very sad news, legend.


----------



## Bob notacob (15 November 2018)

A great loss


----------



## Bradsmum (18 November 2018)

I only heard this very sad news today.  A true gent and legend. RIP Tim.


----------

